# Do you miss the Start Menu?



## RCuber (Apr 26, 2013)

Do you miss the start menu in Windows 8?

I haven't missed it at all.

EDIT: BTW.. Please share your experience when not using a start menu replacement app. I also use a paid app, but I noticed that I hardly use it


----------



## icebags (Apr 26, 2013)

i have installed classic start menu at the very beginning, so i don't miss it at all.

EDIT: i configured classic start menu as absolutely identical to xp start menu and forgot that there is officially no start menu in 8. don't even remember when i last saw that whatever called blue screen of shortcuts.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2013)

StartIsBack


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2013)

I miss.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't at all use the Start menu on Windows 7 except to shut down. So I guess I wouldn't miss if ever I used 8.


----------



## ratul (Apr 27, 2013)

StartisBack.. 
a guy using windows since windows95 will definitely miss the start menu, the one's who won't have'nt used windows properly, or either are very good in adapting..


----------



## rajnusker (May 20, 2013)

Yeah, I missed the start menu  But I now I don't miss coz I using Windows 7


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 21, 2013)

I feel it comfortable like this.. the start screen gives lot more options than the start menu navigation..


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

i haven't used win 8 yet..
was curious..
does the start screen have the search box as the start menu in win7 ??


----------



## freshseasons (May 21, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> i haven't used win 8 yet..
> was curious..
> does the start screen have the search box as the start menu in win7 ??



 There is no start menu in windows 8 whatso ever.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

^^ i wrote 





> *start screen*


 buddy..


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> i haven't used win 8 yet..
> was curious..
> does the start screen have the search box as the start menu in win7 ??



Not a search box specifically, buy while on start you can type the app/setting you want to search, results are divided into apps/settings/files.. you wont actually feel the need of start menu.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2013)

Nope. Not at all. The Start screen is much better.


----------



## vickybat (May 24, 2013)

There should be a start button and its rightly back.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 24, 2013)

vickybat said:


> There should be a start menu and its rightly back.



rightly back?? where did they say start menu is coming back?? they only said there is a start button.. essentially, it might take you to the start screen


----------



## theterminator (May 24, 2013)

Been a heavy heavy windows user since xp ..missed the start menu like hell.. switched back to 7


----------



## vickybat (May 24, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> rightly back?? where did they say start menu is coming back?? they only said there is a start button.. essentially, it might take you to the start screen



Hey it was a small typo mate. I meant button and i guess its back in windows 8.1 blue. Post edited.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 24, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Hey it was a small typo mate. I meant button and i guess its back in windows 8.1 blue. Post edited.



it made a lot of difference though  no issues


----------



## R2K (Oct 16, 2013)

Does these classic shell run in background or something or just modifies the explorer to enable a start menu?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 16, 2013)

one can create a start menu folder in the taskbar and wont miss the start menu at all, also there are apps from stardock which can create it in windows 8 

Windows 8 start menu returns with Start8 from Stardock!


----------



## R2K (Oct 16, 2013)

^^
Thanks dude...
Had to google how to create that start menu folder. But got it done


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 16, 2013)

Not at all.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 16, 2013)

But windows 8.1 has a start screen button


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 16, 2013)

being windows 8 or 8.1 has its own style statement over the live tiles start-menu , yes indeed  IT IS the start menu just orchestrated in another way...which is awesome, i think there is not much to mourn over a missing start menu, rather missing start button was somewhat inconvenient at first, but as we see 8.1 or the stardock modifier has already sorted it out as simply as it could be...so cheers.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 16, 2013)

theserpent said:


> But windows 8.1 has a start screen button



Yeah, but it's not the old start menu. Instead it's a right click menu along with some other options like Reboot, Shutdown etc.

This is what I hate more. If they would have included proper start menu I'd have no problem, but this fake one will consume more space and will ofcourse look odd.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 16, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah, but it's not the old start menu. Instead it's a right click menu along with some other options like Reboot, Shutdown etc.
> 
> This is what I hate more. If they would have included proper start menu I'd have no problem, but this fake one will consume more space and will ofcourse look odd.



They were very clear on not bringing back the start menu. The current start button being an ape of the right click, is still a good option specially with the included Reboot and Shutdowns out there.

Did this role out officially to the app store already ?? I was waiting for win 8.1 and have no clue if the official stuf is already out or not as i have been seeing people talking about getting the iso for win 8.1 from some time now :S


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 16, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> They were very clear on not bringing back the start menu. The current start button being an ape of the right click, is still a good option specially with the included Reboot and Shutdowns out there.
> 
> Did this role out officially to the app store already ?? I was waiting for win 8.1 and have no clue if the official stuf is already out or not as i have been seeing people talking about getting the iso for win 8.1 from some time now :S



Anyway, I didn't liked the thing much.

No Windows 8.1, Developer Preview released, for which ISO can be downloaded, the retail version will take some time. It'll be automatically updated via Windows Update when released. Again this is another thing which I hate, I don't even have any choice to opt out 

I know Windows Update can be turned off, but I don't want to miss other security updates, though no one going to hack my PC


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2013)

its been 6 months without start button and now I dont miss it...initially that side gesture was difficult in lappy...but now no issues


----------



## Sarath (Oct 17, 2013)

Win 8 just feels inferior to Win 7 in every way. Reason why I still have Win 7 on another partition.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 17, 2013)

I didn't miss the start menu from day one. The start screen _is_ the upgraded version of the start menu. the searches are also very effective in Windows 8. I didn't even miss the start button, because it is hidden from our view. Just go to the left corner and it will pop up a start screen preview, which acts as a button.

Seriously, how hard could it be to make that switch? It's a rigid mindset more than anything that caused all that flak for these two trivial things.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Anyway, I didn't liked the thing much.
> 
> No Windows 8.1, Developer Preview released, for which ISO can be downloaded, the retail version will take some time. It'll be automatically updated via Windows Update when released. Again this is another thing which I hate, I don't even have any choice to opt out
> 
> I know Windows Update can be turned off, but I don't want to miss other security updates, though no one going to hack my PC



You can choose what updates you want to install. Just like windows 7.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

In the beginning I missed it for like 1 or 2 days. You know I always used to click that space of Start Menu location but nothing would happen. 
But then I got used to it and now I love Start Screen, productivity vise its better, I mean more shortcuts on front page for me, all softwares arranged in different categories. Also the search in Win 8 is very good, so no complaints about that. Yes I do have many complaints for Win 8 but not regarding Start Screen or Start Menu.


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't Care. as I use Windows 7


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 18, 2013)

Guys, I updated to 8.1. How do I remove the start button?


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 5, 2013)

^^ i think there Is Option to Remove it
Ontopic:- Hell No. I dont have even used Win8 very satisfied with Win7


----------



## Prashmith (May 13, 2014)

no way ever ever i miss the start button
I use the start Menu of win 8 and it all does right


----------



## Lenny (May 20, 2015)

In 2015, they've put it back on Windows 8.1 but not really the old school start menu


----------

